# Our little Maya



## Tommmy 2 (Nov 28, 2021)

2 days ago we lost our sweet little Maya. She was such a joy to us! 4 months old but so precious! We want to find another GSD but dont know where to start. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Might be helpful to start with where you are, how far you're willing to travel or ship and what you're looking for beyond a healthy pet. What would it's day look like, are you a very active family, any other plans for the dog?


----------

